# trunk wont open



## geoioa (Jul 15, 2013)

hello,
yesterday i noticed that my trunk wont open anymore from the rear vw emblem. it opens from the remote and from the inside driver button. the rear emblem doesnt do anything. I measure with ohmeter the emblem switch and it is fine. Does anybody has any problem like this?


----------



## darkpontiac (Jul 17, 2013)

geoioa said:


> hello,
> yesterday i noticed that my trunk wont open anymore from the rear vw emblem. it opens from the remote and from the inside driver button. the rear emblem doesnt do anything. I measure with ohmeter the emblem switch and it is fine. Does anybody has any problem like this?


I'm pretty sure this isn't the issue but are all your doors unlocked when your trying? I know if I only have my drivers side door unlocked it won't work but if I unlock all doors then it works. You could also try locking the trunk and unlocking from the key port above the gas and trunk buttons on the drivers side door.


----------



## geoioa (Jul 15, 2013)

hi,
of course all the doors are unlocked when i am trying to open the trunk. i looked at the drivers door and i have not any keyhole near the trunk-gas buttons. :facepalm:


----------



## kiena (Mar 12, 2012)

I had the same issue a while back and the test on the lock eblem turned out fine, but the dealer replaced the the lock and part of the harness going to it due to corrosion in the wiring harness and the lock itself, although my thought was that it was mainly that part of the harness. I hope that helps


----------



## drumn_bass (Feb 24, 2014)

Yeah man, mine is the same way. Worked fine for the first few months, but then stopped, now I can only open my trunk from a remote or a button on the door. Another poster mentioned corrosion, so here it goes... Mine works briefly (10-20 minutes) after every car wash, totally messes with my mind, but something is not connecting right or shorting, and water, or at least some moisture, must be getting in there somewhere and it works, really seems like a design flaw. 

I have a maintenance appointment at the dealership on Friday 28th, will ask them about it, but I have a bad feeling, based on the post above, and all the things they replaced for him, that it's not going to an easy/cheap fix.

I will let you know what they say, if it's unreasonable, I'll just keep using my key to open the trunk, it's always with me anyway.

d.


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

Mine had similar issues ...2009.... Dealer had to replace trunk harness. Wires broke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drumn_bass (Feb 24, 2014)

:facepalm: no warranty, I assume $$$.

d.


----------



## geoioa (Jul 15, 2013)

hello 
thank you for your answers. Today i will check the wiring in the trunk (i have the circuits from the Elsawin). I hope that there is a wiring issue as you said and that the central convenience control module is ok. I will let you know later.


----------



## geoioa (Jul 15, 2013)

today i removed the trunk wiring harness. About 10-15 cm above the plugs (the plugs at the left side of the trunk) 2 wires were completelly broken and the others were damaged too. Now i have repaired the harness and tomorrow i will put it back to the car.


----------



## drumn_bass (Feb 24, 2014)

Wow, thank you for the update. Is it hard to remove? Please keep us posted. I realized that I still do have warranty, it's certified pre-owned (pre-loved, whatever VW) limited warranty, not sure what it covers, but I'll definitely bug the dealership about it.

d.


----------



## kiena (Mar 12, 2012)

Just glad i helped  my car was under warranty so thats why i didnt bother, buts its not hard to fix


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

drumn_bass said:


> Wow, thank you for the update. Is it hard to remove? Please keep us posted. I realized that I still do have warranty, it's certified pre-owned (pre-loved, whatever VW) limited warranty, not sure what it covers, but I'll definitely bug the dealership about it.
> 
> d.


CPO will cover this. Mine is a CPO with another year still left on it and they replaced my rear trunk harness too. Same thing where wires were broken.


----------



## geoioa (Jul 15, 2013)

hello,
the harness is very easy to remove and install again.Also to fix the harness is very easy too. I installed the harness and everything is working like it should!! thank you very much for your help.


----------



## drumn_bass (Feb 24, 2014)

@ColumbusCC, thank you for letting me know, that's good news for me, I hope

@geoioa. I'm completely incapable of figuring that out on my own, it doesn't sound like I will need to this time, but it'll be great to know just in case, you should write a quick tutorial

Thanks again guys!

d.


----------



## drumn_bass (Feb 24, 2014)

So went to the dealer today, they will cover under warranty and I have to pay $50 deductible. They ordered a trunk hatch, or truck hatch parts, they weren't too clear about that (maybe because we had to use a desk girl for any communications, I would ask her, she'd go talk to mechanics and come back with answers), my invoice just says "ordered trunk emblem". They weren't surprised by it though, sounded like they knew exactly what was wrong before even checking, I guess a little flaw exists, but overall not too bad.

d.


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah any CPO work will require $50. Much cheaper than the parts anyways but yeah it's common on the cc. Glad it's going to get fixed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## x_minime_x (May 2, 2014)

geoioa said:


> hello,
> the harness is very easy to remove and install again.Also to fix the harness is very easy too. I installed the harness and everything is working like it should!! thank you very much for your help.


Hi there. 
Can you tell what was the distance from the lock that wires were broken.
Thinking about doing it alone tomorrow and trying to find the exact place of the issue ..

Thanks
M.

'' minime ''


----------

